# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Fabricación cardiographic

## Maiki

....:........

----------


## vilma2019

Cúanto cobras por hacerlo??

----------


## bydariogamer

Mándale un mensaje privado y así sabes que le avisa al correo.

----------

